# IAPLC 2013 - Results are out!



## George Farmer

Hi all,

The IAPLC 2013 is now open for entries. Closing date for entries is May 31st 2013.

More info - The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2012

I'd like to encourage as many UKAPS Members to enter as possible. I think the UK aquascaping scene is growing well, and would love to see this reflected via an increased participation in this year's IAPLC.

I will be entering something no doubt.

Who else is up for it?

Please cast your vote in the poll above, and feel free to comment below. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Ady34

Hi George,
great to start a thread like this, maybe it will help increase the numbers further from last year 
Ill be entering providing I can get some growth in the tank to fill out some sparse areas....a few months to go yet so should be good.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Alastair

I'd loved to have entered my puddle just to see how it did but it's only the underwater section judged and I don't have shots of that.


----------



## Stu Worrall

voted, im in althought it might not be with my current 90cm.


----------



## LondonDragon

Might submit one of my old tanks once again just to build up numbers!


----------



## ghostsword

I got nothing going this year that is worth to enter the iaplc..  closing down all the tanks. 

Maybe will enter a nano just with anubias... for the fun of it..


----------



## clonitza

Not sure, got the 'scaping materials, an old aquarium with black rims  ,  need a day off to start it


----------



## andyh

I will have a go this yr


----------



## oddn0ise

I'll go for it this year. I just found my first entry... way back in 2003!


----------



## Ian Holdich

Ill be entering this year!


----------



## justin85

I'll have a go, will have a read through the links you posted incase there is reqirements.


----------



## jack-rythm

I would love to enter something like this in the future, at the moment I don't think I'm anywhere near a decent standard of skilled  Aquascaping lol couple more years and I may attempt it  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ale36

where is this taking place? and is it just sending a picture of your tank? if so shame i haven't got anything worth showing otherwise i would of just for fun


----------



## Ady34

ale36 said:


> where is this taking place? and is it just sending a picture of your tank? if so shame i haven't got anything worth showing otherwise i would of just for fun


check out the links George posted in the opening post


----------



## ale36

Ady34 said:


> check out the links George posted in the opening post


ha-ha my bad i had looked through the site but i had not spotted it, should of given it away the Japanese writing at the top of the page


----------



## Brian Murphy

Maybe next year when I get my new scape completed, doubt I would have it any way fit for purpose by May!


----------



## zico_aqua

entering for the first time


----------



## Ian Holdich

Anymore from ukaps?


----------



## Gary Nelson

I'd like too, but a with a Trigon 190... I think NOT!


----------



## Ian Holdich

Gary Nelson said:


> I'd like too, but a with a Trigon 190... I think NOT!



Why not? I always wanted to enter my trigon but didn't have the guts. Go on Gary!


----------



## Ady34

I say go for it too Gary. 
It's for any planted tank after all .....I'm considering tidying up the sand bed in the nano and entering that instead of the studio tank as I don't think it'll be ready. Traditionally nanos do nothing, but its uk representation none the less.....do it!


----------



## LondonDragon

The more the better  I might send one of my old photos too. Just to build up numbers from UK


----------



## Gary Nelson

LondonDragon said:


> The more the better  I might send one of my old photos too. Just to build up numbers from UK


 
So does it not have to be a current tank that's up and running?


----------



## Stu Worrall

Gary Nelson said:


> So does it not have to be a current tank that's up and running?


nope


----------



## Tim Harrison

OK I did it...I'm going all out to secure last place...


----------



## fish fodder

I would be terrified to enter lol


----------



## Tim Harrison

I wouldn't worry too much unless your scape is based on an imaginary underwater terrestrial landscape, with trees and stuff and birds that are really fish, it won't do very well anyway. Mine's a submerged facsimile of my local park complete with swings and roundabouts and the obligatory sandy path winding off in to the sunset between an alpine type rockery and dense vegetation...I was being overly modest before...I'm expecting it to score top ten...at least, if not...win. So WTH


----------



## Ian Holdich

Troi said:


> I wouldn't worry too much unless your scape is based on an imaginary underwater terrestrial landscape, with trees and stuff and birds that are really fish, it won't do very well anyway. Mine's a submerged facsimile of my local park complete with swings and roundabouts and the obligatory sandy path winding off in to the sunset between an alpine type rockery and dense vegetation...I was being overly modest before...I'm expecting it to score top ten...at least, if not...win. So WTH



That's the spirit! Lol

It'll be interesting to see what/how the voting goes towards this year. Personally, IMO, they shoud start to move away from those scapes...that is my opinion though.


----------



## fish fodder

Troi said:


> I wouldn't worry too much unless your scape is based on an imaginary underwater terrestrial landscape, with trees and stuff and birds that are really fish, it won't do very well anyway. Mine's a submerged facsimile of my local park complete with swings and roundabouts and the obligatory sandy path winding off in to the sunset between an alpine type rockery and dense vegetation...I was being overly modest before...I'm expecting it to score top ten...at least, if not...win. So WTH



I don't think a recreation of dog mess, old shopping trolleys and empty beer cans would go down to well as my scape then lol


----------



## Steve Smith

Ian Holdich said:


> That's the spirit! Lol
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what/how the voting goes towards this year. Personally, IMO, they shoud start to move away from those scapes...that is my opinion though.


 
It does make the whole "scene" stagnant if they aren't will to except new ideas to be honest.


----------



## Pedro Rosa

For the ones knowing my Green&Grey, do you think that, if by the end of May, things look really "green" i should enter?
I see such lovely aquariums out there that sometimes doesn't feel right to do it.

Pedro.


----------



## greenink

pmgsr said:


> do you think that, if by the end of May, things look really "green" i should enter.



Absolutely! Is gorgeous. 

I'm going to enter my 'bookcase' tank just to give me a baseline to improve on next year. That way at least I can see how much I've improved... Just hoping not to come actually last, which is seriously possible as it's nowhere near grown in!


----------



## LondonDragon

fish fodder said:


> I would be terrified to enter lol


You shouldn't be, I entered once my old crappy Rio and came in 500 something! which isn't bad!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

I should think i will enter Barb Island even though i dont have a picture im happy with.  Same as Mike, good baseline..
Best of luck to all that do enter.


----------



## Ian Holdich

I think barb island will surprise you mate...


----------



## Tim Harrison

That's more like it chaps. There is absolutely no need to be reticent or insecure...it's only a planted tank contest...and we have some very real talent that the world needs to see, so get those entries posted...What's the worst that can happen...you can't come last cause I've already got that covered...


----------



## George Farmer

Yes! Let's get a record amount of UK entries this year!


----------



## LondonDragon

Troi said:


> What's the worst that can happen...you can't come last cause I've already got that covered...


Bet you, you won't be last


----------



## George Farmer

Did you read Amano's comments about some of the 'fun' entries last year? He was fuming.


----------



## Ian Holdich

George Farmer said:


> Did you read Amano's comments about some of the 'fun' entries last year? He was fuming.



What's say ukaps enters a fun entery next year?


----------



## Ady34

George Farmer said:


> Did you read Amano's comments about some of the 'fun' entries last year? He was fuming.


Any links George?


----------



## Ian Holdich

Ady34 said:


> Any links George?



It was in pfk wasn't it?


----------



## James Marshall

I've just submitted my entry, was a little surprised when I realised its my 5th time.
However, this the 1st time i haven't used a 20litre tank, instead I've entered a 12000litre scape that i've been growing in secret for the last 17 years


----------



## ghostsword

12000L scape? wow!!!


----------



## tim

17 years did you start off with just one pot of hc


----------



## James Marshall

What I've done with this scape is to use an inverse sense of scale. I used Staurogyne as HC, Giant vallis as Lilaeopsis and Bolbitis as Christams moss.
So in the final photo it looks exactly like a 60 litre scape thats been growing in for 17 weeks.


----------



## Ady34

James Marshall said:


> What I've done with this scape is to use an inverse sense of scale. I used Staurogyne as HC, Giant vallis as Lilaeopsis and Bolbitis as Christams moss.
> So in the final photo it looks exactly like a 60 litre scape thats been growing in for 17 weeks.


So traditionally you make little tanks look bigger than they are, and now big tanks look smaller than they are.....i think what you need is a standard sized tank  .....but where's the fun in that 
Sounds really interesting, will look forward to its unveiling.....you could give us a sneaky glimpse though?


----------



## James Marshall

Sorry, I must have been in a rather silly mood yesterday.
The scape looks exactly like a 60 litre because it is in fact a 60 litre, I just found the idea of an inversely scaled scape really funny
Although, thinking about a schoal of adult discus or angels would look tiny against the afforementioned backdrop.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Count me in - I've just entered  Not sure if it will get through though as its been seen on web a fair bit ( at the top of this page  )

Good luck to everyone, I think this year should have the best UK entry 

Tony


----------



## Ian Holdich

Tony Swinney said:


> Count me in - I've just entered  Not sure if it will get through though as its been seen on web a fair bit ( at the top of this page  )
> 
> Good luck to everyone, I think this year should have the best UK entry
> 
> Tony



It isn't the final full photo though Tony, you'll be fine.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Hopefully Ian, though its also on the tanks journal - or at least it will for a few more minutes ....


----------



## ghostsword

James Marshall said:


> What I've done with this scape is to use an inverse sense of scale. I used Staurogyne as HC, Giant vallis as Lilaeopsis and Bolbitis as Christams moss.
> So in the final photo it looks exactly like a 60 litre scape thats been growing in for 17 weeks.


 

I just cannot wait to see this..


----------



## ghostsword

By the way, what is the size of the 12000L tank?

And please do a thread about it when the competition ends.. ♫♫♫♫♪♪♫ ¡


----------



## Ian Holdich

I think James is joking, and has done his ada 60p.


----------



## Laiszie Pseuzan

Yup, got one in this year. Actually quite excited to be taking part.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Laiszie Pseuzan said:


> Yup, got one in this year. Actually quite excited to be taking part.


 
Nice one Nath


----------



## Laiszie Pseuzan

Entry confirmed by email. Consider my IAPLC cherry popped.


----------



## George Farmer

Laiszie Pseuzan said:


> Entry confirmed by email. Consider my IAPLC cherry popped.


Nice one. Which aquascape did you enter - the nano?


----------



## Ady34

Entered mine last night too 

Was too lazy to do another trim at last nights water change so no chance of it growing back in before closing date so went with what I had.


----------



## George Farmer

I think I'm going to wait until the last minute. The stems and moss are improving all the time. In fact I'm tempted to enter 'Scree' and enter my current scape in IAPLC 2014 once it's fully matured in another month or so. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## TOO

Feel a bit stupid to ask, but where can I find the info for number of photographs, angles, etc.? Looked at the IAPLC site, but could not see it. I apologize if his info is somewhere in the thread already. I am thinking about entering my current Yamaya based scape, although it will not be entirely completed by end of May, but nothing to lose...

Thomas


----------



## Laiszie Pseuzan

George, it was indeed the nano tank. And now I'm cracking on with another tank that might have some mileage for next year.


----------



## Ady34

George Farmer said:


> I think I'm going to wait until the last minute. The stems and moss are improving all the time. In fact I'm tempted to enter 'Scree' and enter my current scape in IAPLC 2014 once it's fully matured in another month or so.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


remembered this from being on the IAPLC site last night:
"* Application is limited to the layout picture taken within a year."

does that limit what you enter from only a year ago? Scree was 2010, so guessing your pics will be out of date if my understanding is correct?
That would maybe help your decision. 
I say if you feel you need it a month grown on, get some temporary accommodation for your fish/shrimp and hit the tank with full intensity lights, max c02 and ferts, you could have it done by then  , i seem to remember you did it before on a tight deadline with the toxic tank? Im sure with your experience you could manage it without consequence!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## andyh

Managed to sneak one into the competition


----------



## Piece-of-fish

George Farmer said:


> I think I'm going to wait until the last minute. The stems and moss are improving all the time. In fact I'm tempted to enter 'Scree' and enter my current scape in IAPLC 2014 once it's fully matured in another month or so.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


 
I would be very tempted myself to see how high scree scores. Go for it. Was thinking about it a lot 
I will enter ugly little iwagumi from aquatics live just to make the numbers.


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Well... i decided to participate.... took a large number of photos today and choose one with a nice tetra ember school, so Green&Grey are in for one place between 1 and 3000 

Pedro.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

D-1 .....


----------



## George Farmer

Entered.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Me too


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Good luck guys !!!
You guys have the skills to tank well !! 

When will be the release ??


----------



## Gary Nelson

Me too.... Not that it counts


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Gary Nelson said:


> Me too.... Not that it counts


everyone counts especially your wicked trigon!  Will be interested to see how it places being that i dont remember seeing one in the top 200... before this year that is!!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Good luck guys !!!
> You guys have the skills to tank well !!
> When will be the release ??


 
not until the end of october


----------



## Gill

I have entered this year with one of my pico/micro creations. Whether it is welcomed, don't know.
The Loas Bowl got left in the dark for a while, and is still going strong. Going to give it a spruce in the morning and enter that. Looks to be teaming with Life though on the micro scale.


----------



## greenink

I'm in. Gulp. Making up the numbers though!


----------



## George Farmer

I reckon we've got the strongest UK participation yet this year. Great stuff - a reflection of the growth of the UK aquascaping scene, and I think a testament to the success of UKAPS too.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Iain Sutherland said:


> everyone counts especially your wicked trigon!  Will be interested to see how it places being that i dont remember seeing one in the top 200... before this year that is!!



Cheers Iain, thanks so much for that comment and your kind words, it really does mean allot.... I hope everyone from the UK does well.  To be honest I was not going to enter at all with how things are, but thought that some people liked my efforts and I would give it my first pop at IAPLC.  
Good luck to all UK entry's.


----------



## George Farmer

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Iain, thanks so much for that comment and your kind words, it really does mean allot.... I hope everyone from the UK does well.  To be honest I was not going to enter at all with how things are, but thought that some people liked my efforts and I would give it my first pop at IAPLC.
> Good luck to all UK entry's.


I admire your modesty, Gary. The PFK feature with your tank was one of the best reader visits I've ever seen.


----------



## Gary Nelson

George Farmer said:


> I admire your modesty, Gary. The PFK feature with your tank was one of the best reader visits I've ever seen.


 
Cheers George.... that really is great to hear... i think that was my 15 minutes claim to fame (well months issue claim to fame)


----------



## clonitza

Skipped, not ready yet.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Just entered


----------



## Gill

Submission entered, went with the Pico.
Wonder what they will make of it.


----------



## Andy D

Can all those that have entered put their pictures on here?


----------



## Ady34

Andy D said:


> Can all those that have entered put their pictures on here?


 
not until the results are out.


----------



## Andy D

I thought that might be the case. 

Thanks!


----------



## sa80mark

Is there a site where ypu can view previous entries like the aga site ?


----------



## viktorlantos

Good luck to everyone. Will look forward to all entrants later. Great to see some buzz


----------



## Antoni

Good luck to all! 

I just wonder is there a strict rule anymore about the pictures that are entered - can't see anything on the IAPLC website.... Just that bit: the copy right of the submitted picture will belong to ADA. So if they see my picture here on IAPLC, I will be in breach with copy right???


----------



## Antoni

I have just submitted my tank too


----------



## tim

To bump up numbers and my own amusement just entered my 12 ltr nano, top 100 ya think


----------



## Dane

Curious who placed highest out of UK entrants last year?


----------



## Ady34

Dane said:


> Curious who placed highest out of UK entrants last year?


theres a link here with last years entries and placings  :
Top 20 IAPLC 2012 Entries + UKAPS Member Entries | UK Aquatic Plant Society
VictorLantos placed highest at 67, with Aquadream 68, both stunning scapes along with several others.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## George Farmer

Dane said:


> Curious who placed highest out of UK entrants last year?


Stu Worrall at 114th.


----------



## Ady34

Doh, "UK entrants", not just UKAPS members.


----------



## flygja

I spent an hour cleaning up my tank for final shot, 30 mins setting up the camera and shooting around 10 shots fiddling about with the hairdryer and trying chase fish from side to side only to realise later that the white cardboard I used as a background didn't cover the left top corner! Already dismantled the photography equipment and replaced the tank equipment so I just entered the crappy photo anyway.


----------



## Gary Nelson

I thought the closing date for entry's was the 31st May?


----------



## Ian Holdich

Gary Nelson said:


> I thought the closing date for entry's was the 31st May?



It was why?


----------



## Stu Worrall

George Farmer said:


> Stu Worrall at 114th.


 
And i got a very nice ADA cabochon ruby from TGM for getting highest in the uk too which was very nice of them 

destined to be 1014 this year as Ive got no sand


----------



## Gary Nelson

Ian Holdich said:


> It was why?


 
I was just looking at the comment above mine thats all...



flygja said:


> I spent an hour cleaning up my tank for final shot, 30 mins setting up the camera and shooting around 10 shots fiddling about with the hairdryer and trying chase fish from side to side only to realise later that the white cardboard I used as a background didn't cover the left top corner! Already dismantled the photography equipment and replaced the tank equipment so I just entered the crappy photo anyway.


----------



## Ian Holdich

stuworrall said:


> And i got a very nice ADA cabochon ruby from TGM for getting highest in the uk too which was very nice of them
> 
> destined to be 1014 this year as Ive got no sand



That's why I just entered a tank full of sand...


----------



## Stu Worrall

Ian Holdich said:


> That's why I just entered a tank full of sand...


Is it called Arabian nights?


----------



## Ian Holdich

No, it's named 'a day at Skegness' 

Should finish top 5.


----------



## flygja

I'll make a scape called Dubai next year. Giant driftwood sticking out of the tank. Maybe my toy Ferraris and Lamborghinis will act as hardscape too.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Haha, less than a week after submission and I have already forgotten how I called the scape


----------



## Stu Worrall

21 entries for the UK   thats the highest ever isnt it?


----------



## Ian Holdich

stuworrall said:


> 21 entries for the UK   thats the highest ever isnt it?



I think so!

Awesome!


----------



## Antoni

That is what we want! That is the only reason why I submitted my tank -to boost the numbers up


----------



## George Farmer

Results tomorrow, 10th Aug.

I've seen the Top 100, and recognise one, maybe two from the UK.  (Not mine.)


----------



## Andy Thurston

Good luck everyone who entered
Are the results published on the IAPLC website?


----------



## Gill

Can't wait, doubt I will be placed. Though has been fun watching the scape grow


----------



## zico_aqua

where is the list published George? ~~Edited: never mind - just saw the ADA mail in my inbox


----------



## Gary Nelson

Where can you see those results?


----------



## George Farmer

Gary Nelson said:


> Where can you see those results?


Should here later today - The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest


----------



## Stu Worrall

And it's up! Well done everyone who entered

IAPLC 2013 Results | The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest


----------



## Gary Nelson

Well Stu... well deserved mine was 1647


----------



## tim

Well done everyone, hope to see many more uk entrants next year.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Congrats to all the uk entrants - great to see 21 scapes entered from the UK this year.  Big congratulations to Stu and Ed on their Top 100 rankings too - thats some achievement 

Tony


----------



## viktorlantos

Congrat Stu and Ed! Great placements! Congrat to all entrants


----------



## George Farmer

Well done all, especially to Stu and Ed! 

UK Results - 

82 - Stu Worrall
86 - Eduard Gercog
158 - James Starr-Marshall
175 - Tony Swinney
380 - Iain Sutherland
432 - Damien Zysk
523 - Andrew Mack
626 - Ian Holdich
766 - George Farmer
826 - Andrew Ward
1564 - Ted Eales
1647 - Gary Nelson
1658 - Mike Appleby
1680 - Tim Harrison

Apologies if I've missed any - I thought there were 21 UK entries.


----------



## Tim Harrison

See...I told you I'd come last.... Well done to everyone else though.


----------



## James Marshall

Congrats to all, big well done to Stu and ED.

I've found all 21 UK entries:

82 - Stu Worrall
86 - Eduard Gercog
158 - James Starr-Marshall
175 - Tony Swinney
380 - Iain Sutherland
432 - Damien Zysk
523 - Andrew Mack
626 - Ian Holdich
766 - George Farmer
826 - Andrew Ward
1006 - Adrian Myers
1388 - Tony Dimitrov
1401 - Andy Hart
1564 - Ted Eales
1647 - Gary Nelson
1658 - Mike Appleby
1680 - Tim Harrison
1747 - Nathan Hill
1927 - Tim Yapp
2058 - Vito Ciottarlello
2082 - Pardeep Gill

Cheers,
James


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Congrats to all. Great places for Stu and Eduard!!! Something to remember 
I made 522 and one portuguese women done 99º place! GREAT!


----------



## tim

Lol my nano finished inside 2000, I didn't even take the equipment out for the pic I submitted


----------



## flygja

Great job everyone.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Well done again all and to Ed too   Thanks for the congrats, really cant believe I managed to break the 100 barrier so im really chuffed.  

Apologies for being off the forum a bit too lately.  Weve been busy with Weddings and just had a new baby girl born called Sofia 

Will be at the two big tank Tropica events though


----------



## Gill

Lol I Got 2082


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Congratulations to all, Stu did it again Huge thanks to Mark Ewans it is his picture. Thanks for all congratulations my way. Apparently you can make into 100 even with the equipment in the tank 
I have mixed feelings. One side is of course very happy, the other is surprised. I entered just for fun. The picture was taken at aquatics live without any preparation etc. even with the lilies in the tank. Thankfully lilies are washed out by white.
Definitely did not expect to be that high but very happy in the end. I did like the scape a lot though especially at its prime at aquatics live.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Mark sorry for misspelling your name


----------



## jojouk

Any chance of posting links to the submitted pictures? Or is that all on the official website?


----------



## squid102

Congratulations to Stu on the result and the new baby! And we'll done to everyone else. Looking forward to seeing the pictures. It was looking at competition pictures that inspired me to get into planted tanks in the first place. I looked at them and thought "Wow! I want a tank like that". Although, in reality, it's not quite that easy!

Well done!


----------



## Aron_Dip

Be nice to see some of the entry pictures... We'll done tho guys.


----------



## Tony Swinney

This was my entry.  It came #175th which was an very nice, if unexpected surprise


----------



## Tim Harrison

Piece-of-fish said:


> Apparently you can make into 100 even with the equipment in the tank
> .


 
Apparently you can also make it in to the top 2000 with the equipment in the tank



Aron_Dip said:


> Be nice to see some of the entry pictures... We'll done tho guys.


 
I submitted my Walstad type tank (image was taken before I started to dose it). I thought it might have been a first for both me and the IAPLC. Obviously they weren't impressed...And having just decided that it might be a good idea to actually read the rules I've realised that I may have bent them - only ever so slightly though... But...I'LL BE BACK... (in the Austrian accent of an ageing film star)


----------



## Stu Worrall

heres my final shot. Pencilfish are a pain in the blahblahblahblah to align in a tank!!!


wave Island - IAPLC 2013 - World Ranking 82 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## James Marshall

This was my scape, placed 158. With which I am very pleased indeed .





Cheers,
James


----------



## tim

Blue jelly island position 1927


----------



## viktorlantos

Congratulation to all UK entrants and the best ones on top of it Stu, Ed 

Our team had 4 good shot however only one get a good ranking that i still could not show yet

#46 Farkas Balázs - this is our highest rank this year. A Colorado theme with built massive rockwork and cactus trees from Cladophora balls. Will show it later once it is available. 

#171 Lantos Viktor


IAPLC 2013 #171 - Ancient Forest by viktorlantos, on Flickr

#234 Szecsei Tibor


IAPLC 2013 #234 - Forest Lair by Tibor Szecsei by viktorlantos, on Flickr

#452


IAPLC 2013 #452 - Reborn by viktorlantos, on Flickr

We need to push more to get better


----------



## Gary Nelson

Congratulations everyone... The UK did good!  a good feeling all round, I'm just glad I got mine in and a score for me to try and improve on next time.  When the book is published, does anyone know how many of the tanks feature? I take it its not all of them as that would be as thick as the Next Directory!


----------



## George Farmer

Rank 766 - Rooted in Nature


IAPLC 2013 - rank 776 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer

Gary Nelson said:


> Congratulations everyone... The UK did good!  a good feeling all round, I'm just glad I got mine in and a score for me to try and improve on next time.  When the book is published, does anyone know how many of the tanks feature? I take it its not all of them as that would be as thick as the Next Directory!


All scapes are featured. Just very small photos, except the top 27 or so.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Nothing fancy, unbeatable HC/Hairgrass/Riccia combination. Always looks good.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Quite pleased with my result tbh, the final photo could have been better. 
Well done to everyone!


----------



## ghostsword

Congrats to all.. really good..


----------



## Roman Holba

rank 827 



		Code:
	

https://www.facebook.com/akvariumromanholba


----------



## Ady34

Really big congratulations to all that entered 
Impressive stuff from Stu again, an absolute beauty, fish and photo superb!
Ed, the equipment may have been in, but who can see a polar bear in a blizzard???  
Some great tanks and photos all round, and a very well deserved place from Iain with Barb Island imo  
Great representation all round 

Heres mine ranked 1006, work still to do for next years....but its all part of the fun 





Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## flygja

Here's mine, ranked 423. My best result yet!





I spent about 45 mins preparing the tank and lighting and camera equipment only to realise after that I left the top left side exposed! And I already put all the equipment back! The patches of moss below the stones were transplanted from my other 120cm tank for the photoshoot as I previously overdosed Excel and killed all the Riccia that was there. It didn't even have fish in it, I caught the cardinal tetras from my other tank too


----------



## Andy D

Just wanted to say 'Well Done' to everyone that entered. There are many stunning tanks on this thread!


----------



## Curvball

Well done to all those who entered, some amazing tanks from the UKAPS members.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## ghostsword

Piece-of-fish said:


> Congratulations to all, Stu did it again Huge thanks to Mark Ewans it is his picture. Thanks for all congratulations my way. Apparently you can make into 100 even with the equipment in the tank
> I have mixed feelings. One side is of course very happy, the other is surprised. I entered just for fun. The picture was taken at aquatics live without any preparation etc. even with the lilies in the tank. Thankfully lilies are washed out by white.
> Definitely did not expect to be that high but very happy in the end. I did like the scape a lot though especially at its prime at aquatics live.


 


No way, you entered one of the pictures that Mark took? I was there on the day, and it was as low tech support as could be, no fancy flashes, a board at the back that Juri was holding, and I am not even sure there was a tripod..

True marks for the scape and the photographer.. Superb result...


----------



## Gill

I still got a place with the following pic, made me cringe sending it in that day. You can see the dirty background. And I still beat other people


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Just got back off holiday only be astonished to see my entry at 380.  Looking at the other entries on here i think the world has gone a little mad while i was away.

Very well done to all who entered and brilliant results for those who made the top 200.


barb island iaplc 380 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

It's a quality scape Iain, no need to be astonished.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Yes I agree... It's a great scape and deserves its place.


----------



## Gill

Received my Certificate today, was very happy indeed


----------



## flygja

Beautiful scape Iain!


----------



## greenink

Got my certificate today. Very proud. Lovely posh envelope from Japan. Hundreds below me in the world, astonishingly.


----------



## plantbrain

So I saw the no1# tank on the Viet boards, there is not a single plant or fish view able in the picture. International *Aquatic* plant layout contest?
Without plants or fish? The tank could be empty or set up 1 hour ago. Suiseki? Yes, nice, well done, nothing ground breaking or oh and ah over, classic styling if you like Suiseki.
But I do not put my white pine in a fish tank and call it a scape, at least the pine is a plant

I had less and less respect for the judging and the contest in the recent years, I think this totally did it in for me. All the rock scapes done by Rift people and aquarist who have never kept plants have plenty of great examples also, but they are not aquatic horticulturalist.
I love suiseki personally. Other tanks that were visually ground breaking did poorly.

Most of the tanks placed well that deserved it, but........no plants and fish? WTF?


----------



## plantbrain

George Farmer said:


> Well done all, especially to Stu and Ed!
> 
> UK Results -
> 
> 82 - Stu Worrall
> 86 - Eduard Gercog
> 158 - James Starr-Marshall
> 175 - Tony Swinney
> 380 - Iain Sutherland
> 432 - Damien Zysk
> 523 - Andrew Mack
> 626 - Ian Holdich
> 766 - George Farmer
> 826 - Andrew Ward
> 1564 - Ted Eales
> 1647 - Gary Nelson
> 1658 - Mike Appleby
> 1680 - Tim Harrison
> 
> Apologies if I've missed any - I thought there were 21 UK entries.


 
George, you are going to have to bow to Stu, Iain, Tony, Ian now


----------



## George Farmer

plantbrain said:


> George, you are going to have to bow to Stu, Iain, Tony, Ian now


Oh, I've been bowing to those guys for ages already.

In all seriousness it's great to see the standard of UK aquascaping improving and indeed reflected by great results like these.


----------



## Pedro Rosa

plantbrain said:


> So I saw the no1# tank on the Viet boards, there is not a single plant or fish view able in the picture. International *Aquatic* plant layout contest??



This is almost unbelivable. I saw lots of pictures from the first 100 that aren't better then most that made planes after 1000.
Well... Keep trying... or not


----------



## Pedro Rosa

plantbrain said:


> So I saw the no1# tank on the Viet boards, there is not a single plant or fish view able in the picture. International *Aquatic* plant layout contest?


 
At a portuguese forum i saw this picture has being the hardscape of the winner:







If true there is not much space for plants, but no plant or fish viewable on the final picture?


----------



## Andy Thurston

If that is the winner
That stinks
I wont be buying any ADA producst soon


----------



## George Farmer

Some of the rankings do confuse me, but I always enjoy this contest.

I like having a goal - a deadline and endgame.

Many of my aquascapes are published in magazines, even books, but there is something that I find especially exciting about contests. 

It's probably just my competitive streak. And when I don't get the result I wish for, it keeps me motivated to do better next time.

Tom - do you have a link to the Vietnamese site with the winner, please?

Cheers,
George


----------



## tim

pmgsr said:


> At a portuguese forum i saw this picture has being the hardscape of the winner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true there is not much space for plants, but no plant or fish viewable on the final picture?


That is a very nice hard scape and is that a smidgen of moss just in the front left foreground very impressive rock work


----------



## bridgey_c

Does anybody have a link to any pictures of the tanks from this years contest?


----------



## Pedro Rosa

George Farmer said:


> Many of my aquascapes are published in magazines, even books, but there is something that I find especially exciting about contests.
> 
> It's probably just my competitive streak. And when I don't get the result I wish for, it keeps me motivated to do better next time.


 
George, your will to compete with the normal people ("us") is what makes you bigger then many other aquascapes 
Saying this, i'm not taking any credit for the wonderfull scapes you created all these years, like the one you entered this year.

Reading those line makes us believe that one day we can reach the Top 100. Hopefully with plants and fish


----------



## squid102

pmgsr said:


> Reading those line makes us believe that one day we can reach the Top 100. Hopefully with pants and fish



...and some plants!


----------



## Pedro Rosa

squid102 said:


> ...and some plants!


 
 Corrected: plants ... although maybe the "pants" are necessary for entering IAPCL also


----------



## TOO

I see the point that people are making about the lack of plants and fish in the presumed winner, but in a way I found it refreshing to see the judges pushing some boundaries in this way. In any case was glad to not see another "Welcome to Pandora" scape on top. I know the P in the IAPLC, but personally I would find it interesting to broaden the category some to open up for new creativity. 

Thomas


----------



## viktorlantos

plantbrain said:


> So I saw the no1# tank on the Viet boards, there is not a single plant or fish view able in the picture. International Aquatic plant layout contest?


 
I am almost 100% sure you only seen the hardscape of the tank. If i am wrong i owe you a beer Tom 
Seriously do not think these tanks were public anytime before. Not even on their local boards. These guys keep protect their ideas, work to make a larger impact.



pmgsr said:


> This is almost unbelivable. I saw lots of pictures from the first 100 that aren't better then most that made planes after 1000. Well... Keep trying... or not


 
There are weak ones for my teste too, but i also have to add that many photos on the net is not final one or not the contest shot. Or just in a super crappy resolution which not tell the truth.
Sure there are ones probably which is strange, but once we will see the final shots i am sure the overall look will be very different.

Now my problem is that since they changed the game this year again, we will not see these photos only in the contest book and the top 27 will be public.
The rest? Since we will not have a gallery probably, we lost something good from the last year contest to enjoy these tanks in their final moment.

I am hoping at least at the award ceremony they will show us somehow on the web the top 100.


----------



## viktorlantos

George Farmer said:


> Some of the rankings do confuse me, but I always enjoy this contest. I like having a goal - a deadline and endgame. Many of my aquascapes are published in magazines, even books, but there is something that I find especially exciting about contests. It's probably just my competitive streak. And when I don't get the result I wish for, it keeps me motivated to do better next time.


 
I am with you George!


----------



## Shadow

viktorlantos said:


> I am almost 100% sure you only seen the hardscape of the tank. If i am wrong i owe you a beer Tom
> Seriously do not think these tanks were public anytime before. Not even on their local boards. These guys keep protect their ideas, work to make a larger impact.


Agreed, lets just wait and see. It may not even the tank that he submitted. It may just a rumor going around on the net but I can say that the picture was just a hardscape and very good one. There are many possibilities with it.



viktorlantos said:


> There are weak ones for my teste too, but i also have to add that many photos on the net is not final one or not the contest shot. Or just in a super crappy resolution which not tell the truth.
> Sure there are ones probably which is strange, but once we will see the final shots i am sure the overall look will be very different.


I do agree those in rank 100-130 might be better than those in top 70-100 but 1000 better than 100 no way 



viktorlantos said:


> I am hoping at least at the award ceremony they will show us somehow on the web the top 100.


Yes, if I remember correctly from previous party, the top 100 will be display.


----------



## flygja

That's the nature of artistic style contests. Panel of judges decided based on their own taste and preferences. Like Iron Chef  Still, trying to get into the top 100 is an ambition for me. Does anyone have a link to all the potential winning scapes?


----------



## flygja

I just saw this entry on Aquascapingworld.com. Very innovative scape!

IAPLC 2013  107#  by ChaoWang China | AquaScaping World Forum


----------



## Piece-of-fish

If first place does not have fish or plants I will burn my letter and curse amano.


----------



## plantbrain

Okay, they did a blackout on the image and the other top winners. 
Some others mentioned this, he had some other designs with the same group of rocks, he did spend a lot of time and it is evident with the various arrangements here did. But...........even those, there's not much plant examples, some moss(yawn) wedged into cracks. 
Such additions of plants are gratuitous. But......til we see the final...............hard to say.


----------



## plantbrain

viktorlantos said:


> I am almost 100% sure you only seen the hardscape of the tank. If i am wrong i owe you a beer Tom
> Seriously do not think these tanks were public anytime before. Not even on their local boards. These guys keep protect their ideas, work to make a larger impact.


 
Yes, they blacked out the photo, but why even show that?
No beer required
I do not drink alcohol anyway, so drink mine
ADA makes them submit to this, but the blackout of the image is something new. 
Better to just make them wait.

Otherwise folks see it and go" WTH?" Like me.




> Since we will not have a gallery probably, we lost something good from the last year contest to enjoy these tanks in their final moment.
> 
> I am hoping at least at the award ceremony they will show us somehow on the web the top 100.


 

Agreed, it's ADA's contest, not a public contest etc.


----------



## plantbrain

George Farmer said:


> Oh, I've been bowing to those guys for ages already.
> 
> In all seriousness it's great to see the standard of UK aquascaping improving and indeed reflected by great results like these.


 
True, better than the USA. 20th is the highest and it was George from AFA, next would be way back a few years ago to #105 for the USA.

You have to be very good with rock work to place high and you also need a larger tank, 120 cm or 180 cm tank.
Suiseki might be a good idea to focus on strongly to help learn the skill set for this competition if you want to place highly.


----------



## viktorlantos

plantbrain said:


> Yes, they blacked out the photo, but why even show that?


 
It's a silly rule that you can't show your beauty if you're with the best ones on the contest.
Some may built their tanks for 5-8 months for the contest. Send it at the end of may. Now it is the end of august and they still can't show it. It's hard to resist 

So the blacked out rockwork is to show something but not the final one. I fully understand he is proud of his placement and wants to share some bit til it will be public for all.


----------



## viktorlantos

flygja said:


> I just saw this entry on Aquascapingworld.com. Very innovative scape!
> 
> IAPLC 2013 107# by ChaoWang China | AquaScaping World Forum


 
That is the winner for me this year 
May will see same awesome layout from the best ones, but i would give the trophy for him anytime.


----------



## ghostsword

I do find interesting a scape just with rocks and a few fish.. However for me the winner is indeed the Chaowang's scape.. it just broke all boundaries of imagination and implementation.


----------



## Aquadream

Chaowang's #107 is actually quite the same as the 2012 hyper space rock work from #3.
The concept is the same. Only wood instead of rock and some PS blue sky for catching more attention.
There a few points that I would say keep this tank out of Top100.
1. Two impossible to coexsist in reallity dimensions.
2. The scape is made exclusively for impressive front shot. From a side will look nothing like that.

I would say this scape made it further than it should have. I have seen better works that have been placed way further back.
But then it is IAPLC and grading there never makes much sense.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Aquadream said:


> Chaowang's #107 is actually quite the same as the 2012 hyper space rock work from #3. The concept is the same. Only wood instead of rock and some PS blue sky for catching more attention.


should have gone to specsavers


----------



## Ian Holdich

I agree, 107 is top ten for me...brilliant take on an aquascape.


----------



## plantbrain

viktorlantos said:


> It's a silly rule that you can't show your beauty if you're with the best ones on the contest.
> Some may built their tanks for 5-8 months for the contest. Send it at the end of may. Now it is the end of august and they still can't show it. It's hard to resist
> 
> So the blacked out rockwork is to show something but not the final one. I fully understand he is proud of his placement and wants to share some bit til it will be public for all.


 

Yes, but a blacked image simply is not as nice the real thing. 
It does an injustice to the scape itself.

And it creates assumptions by many, as I would not put it past ADA to have a high ranking tank with no fish or plants in it, some come amazingly close already. Yes, they are nice, but the level or horticulture is often poor while the focus on suiseki, penjing and other arts forms has replaced basic horticulture and aquaristry.
I think this is a disservice.  Some suggested it might favor marketing for ADA and help them, but people will lift the images off the web either way. It will not increase traffic to ADA etc. But it's not my company either.
ADA has always seemed to try to be very protectionist, but that often backfires.


----------



## plantbrain

Yes, I saw 107 which I think was very very poorly placed. Novel aquarium. 
Same with the warped look of Long Tran's. He has placed highly and that is one of the view tanks that made me look 2-3x and really try adn figure out what was going on there. Same for ChaoWang's.


----------



## George Farmer

I agree about the 107th ranking scape. Should be top 10 IMHO. 

If it made the top 100 short list so the international judging panel actually got to see it, I have no doubt it would have reached top 10.

I might create a top-down view layout next year. Call it "bird's eye view".


----------



## TOO

About the 107th ranking: I can admire the creativity and the technical skill in executing the vision, but for me there is something artificial and stilted about these kinds of scapes. These scapes look great on photographs and are often partly dependent on photographic techniques to achieve the desired look.I am pretty sure that seeing this in real life would not live up to the photographs. Personally, as can be guessed, I much prefer the classical "realist" nature aquarium. That being said I welcome all attempts to challenge the classical type, this is what moves the field ahead.  

Thomas


----------



## viktorlantos

George Farmer said:


> I might create a top-down view layout next year. Call it "bird's eye view".


 
Had this in my mind too for a sec  To do the Angel waterfall in Venezuella i can live with that top view


----------



## Aquadream

I see a lot of fire about the #107.
But guys as far as I know Amano is the very person that decides what gets in top 100 and what not.
I am not sure there are manu of you that are up to the task - a challenge to Amano's choise.

Surely I can pass by the specsavers Ian, but I am quite convinced that all I am going to see later is that Amano's choise on this one was right.


----------



## plantbrain

I do not like being annoyed with blacking out the images for the winner, just stop the games and make people wait till the end when they present it. 
It's like pop ups and ads, or videos you have to watch for 30 seconds till you get to the content, it does not build interest, it annoys people.
Amano himself does this silly game if you ask him a question, I know 1st hand
Then people called me rude for asking the question. WTH? Who likes a smart donkey response and teased? Who likes to watch other stuff and not the content?
No one.

That's rude, not the question.

Just have the contest winners wait till the top 10 or whatever are available.
Screwing with the public does ADA no good services.


----------



## viktorlantos

plantbrain said:


> I do not like being annoyed with blacking out the images for the winner, just stop the games and make people wait till the end when they present it.


 
Well i am on the other side Tom. I am pleased to see whatever they show. If this is part of their work it's fine.
Helps to understand what they had in mind, how they built it. What is their concept for the current contest. Even if i see the hardscape i can confirm it's a great work.
The selection of the rocks, the ammount, the structure he built is nice - if this is the one he submitted.  No plants yet, but we will see that shortly.

It's not popup ads or marketing blah or silly game. He is a friendly guy and does not matter he is the grand champ this year. He stays the same and share for fun. I support it!


----------



## plantbrain

Viktor, I like ADA, fear not, but the games? No. No one does. Truong is a nice guy, no issue there and the rock work is superb. Same with Amano. I've met him a few times now. 
This has nothing to do with the past works or this works, rather, how the work is being presented in an annoying way, it's better to simply just wait and show it later in it's full glory.
This makes the public wonder much more than altered images etc. I just see no good point in releasing such a picture to begin with. Am I wrong here? No one has offered much support that I am or offered a rational "why I am not". Till they do, I'll let the opinion stand. 
The best I heard was the person was "too impatient and wanted to put something up".
But, this hobby is very much about patience to begin, they knew this going in.
None of the other top 10 seemed to have done this also. 

Sure, we all will look and ooo and ahh soon enough, but good things need not be rushed or teased. .
The impact is better if you see the full image. Sort of a let down to see this.


----------



## Ady34

It's advertising, both for ADA and the creator.
Like a trailer for a movie, you can't see it all yet but teases you to want more, to see the final result. Good or bad, look how much time has been spent discussing it, ADA and IAPLC  Gets people talking and builds the hype.
I'm intrigued to see how the plants fit, they must be good if not a little minimal for a plant layout competition....but I don't know that for sure so I'm now more interested to see the result


----------



## George Farmer

So they take the "no publicising beforehand" rule seriously. 

IAPLC 2013 Results | The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest


----------



## Aquadream

Many sleeples nights are ahead until the party in September.


----------



## Aquadream

George Farmer said:


> So they take the "no publicising beforehand" rule seriously.
> 
> IAPLC 2013 Results | The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest


 
Even more seriously than you can imagine. Check this out.

*The announcement from IAPLC steering committee*

Thank you for applying for IAPLC 2013
We have already announced the result of IAPLC2013, but it becomes known that several of works were publicized without any notice or permission on a magazine in Thailand. It is very regrettable that the warning from the steering committee was ignored, and several pictures were publicized. After the deliberate consultation process, we decided that the below 5 works are disqualified.
Rank 27th
Rank 29th
Rank 114th
Rank 130th
Rank 708th

*the disqualified rank becomes vacant and the World Ranking does not change.
We clearly mentioned on the contest application form that the copyright for all submitted works for IAPLC belongs to Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd. It is not allow to use the material for any public/internet media, such as articles or advertisements WITHOUT the permission. Also, disclosing of submitted work before the official announcement (before Nature Aquarium Party or publishing IAPLC contest booklet) is prohibited.
The steering committee organizes IAPLC under the strict judge guideline and makes fair and concurrent announcement of result. We would like to ask for all contestants of IAPLC to follow the contest rules and wait for the official announcement. Yourunderstanding and cooperation are highly appreciated. 
The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest Steering Committee
(IAPLC 2013 Results | The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest)


----------



## ghostsword

WOW.. that is pretty hard..


----------



## Andy D

So, are some of you at risk?


----------



## ghostsword

Good question..


----------



## Aron_Dip

I was thinking that same thing.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## plantbrain

So you give(unless you are a top winner) your hard work and intellectual property to ADA to help them promote and build their business eh?

You guys okay with that and how they operate there?

AGA, all the club contest etc do not play this game.

I understand protecting one's intellectual property, but it's these poor hobbyists who work their butts off.

I do not know, I think hobbyists, not corporate ownership should always have a *higher priority*.  I just have never gotten that vibe from ADA or Amano for that matter. 
He shows up to events and gives a talk, brings a pallet or two of ADA products or picture books of his photography that has little to do with aquariums(100$ a pop, he'll even sign them if you buy one, fancy that). Been there, seen it.  
Then sticks the clubs with the bills. But he draws a lot of people to the meetings. Hardly the guy donating his time for free to the clubs.  
Policing the web is lame. Milking the hobbyists? Also, not cool.

Yea, I still like the event and neat stuff, but it's what the hobbyists, not so much ADA, produces. The event did not use to be this way.


----------



## Andy D

Perhaps UKAPS should start its own comp?


----------



## Andy Thurston

Andy D said:


> Perhaps UKAPS should start its own comp?


 I've been thinking this too. Maybe one of the sponsors could host the award/celebration party too. Make the entrants the judges the judges voting for their top 3.


----------



## xim

ghostsword said:


> WOW.. that is pretty hard..


 
They are tanks from TBAC, a competition arranged by ADA Thailand (Apr 2013).
ADA Japan allowed these tanks to enter IAPLC 2013 and they had specifically 
inform a magazine that they couldn't print the pictures before the IAPLC 2013 event 
without permission. But it seems the magazine didn't take the warning seriously.
You can think they act too hard but this case is a little more complicated than just 
publishing the pics on the web.


----------



## Aquadream

plantbrain said:


> I understand protecting one's intellectual property, but it's these poor hobbyists who work their butts off.
> 
> .


We have this saying in BG.
It is not crazy the one that eats the cabbage, but the one that gives it free.

The pictures are actually not ADA property. Not by means of any law concerning copy right.


----------



## ghostsword

This is reported as being #1 this year.. 

I like the rock work.. but it is very hard for someone that has competed with plants and fish and trying to get that right, to loose to just rocks..


----------



## xim

There're many versions. Here is one with plants and (a) fish.
This pic may not even be the complete version.


----------



## ghostsword

Superb.. I was getting worried it was just rocks..  

Looking forward to the final pic..


----------



## Andy D

It does look good. Better with the plants.


----------



## ghostsword

Some more pictures here..
IAPLC 2013 | Facebook


----------



## Aquadream

ghostsword said:


> Some more pictures here..
> IAPLC 2013 | Facebook


 I don't get this. Pictures can go on IAPLC Facebook page, no problem.
But if they get published by a magazine that is not even worldwide publication, folks get disqualified.

It seems that this pointless drama is about more publicity for ADA and IAPLC. Nothing more.


----------



## xim

The final pictures of the disqualified tanks have been publicly viewed since Apr 2013 here.
And there is no problem about that.
http://www.ada-tbac.com/tanklist.php

I'm trying to understand the reason they (ADA) did that. It seems they think
that magazine used the pictures to draw in advertising or something, even though
they (ADA Japan) had contacted ADA Thailand to inform them (the mag) specifically
not to do that.

On the other hand, you can, of course, think that posting images onto facebook
can generate income from ad as well. Well, up to you.


----------



## viktorlantos

plantbrain said:


> So you give(unless you are a top winner) your hard work and intellectual property to ADA to help them promote and build their business eh?


 
You're giving out the right of that specific photo. Nothing else. You have other one where fish is in another form? Or created in a different stage of it's lifecycle. You can do anything with that ..... *unless* you're with the best ones where not just that specific image is protected, but they would like to keep protect the unique appearance for the party.

I really do not know why it is a problem?
Once you enter to the contest you accept the rules. It is not AGA. But the financial budget is also different here. I like both contest for different reason.
If you publish the photo before the event they can disqualify you. It is ok too. They are not using this step too much.

The magazine published these shots? Yeah they made a huge mistake to these participants which would not be a problem since we all know about their ranking and for us they still are the 27th etc whatever. But a problem for the best ones as they probably will not get the contest trophy for them i guess this is what worth the most. Getting the plate, handshake with best of the scene and with Amano, nice moments at the award ceremony. It's a lifetime memory for someone who take contest seriously.

IAPLC contest is a big investment every year. We can shoot ADA all the time, but frankly who else put that much money to a game for us? There are much larger players on the market and they did not invest a single cent for the hobby.
I do not think they ask big things if you're in the top 100. But you always have your choice to not enter and do whatever you wants with your scape and photo.

I would think the same if i would not be in the ADA family before i get shoot for that


----------



## viktorlantos

xim said:


> The final pictures of the disqualified tanks have been publicly viewed since Apr 2013 here.
> http://www.ada-tbac.com/tanklist.php
> 
> I'm trying to understand the reason they (ADA) did that. It seems they think
> that magazine used the pictures to draw in advertising or something, even though
> they (ADA Japan) had contacted ADA Thailand to inform them (the mag) specifically
> not to do that.
> 
> On the other hand, you can, of course, think that posting images onto facebook
> can generate income from ad as well. Well, up to you.


 
Its only about the print appearance. Never seen that someone would be disqualified for forum, FB posts.

If it goes printed, magazine makes good money because of the hype and buzz.


----------



## Aquadream

viktorlantos said:


> You're giving out the right of that specific photo.


Since ADA is not using signed agreements or release forms like AGA then by all means they do not have copy right to anything.
In all honesty. If any magazine have obtained any picture some how and printed it out why ADA does not sue the magazine, but disqualify contestants instead?
It is exsactly because they can not do jack to that magazine, because they have nothing legal to open a court case about.
So the contestants are getting the disgrase and the business keeps going on.
VERY NICE CONTEST INDEED.


----------



## viktorlantos

Aquadream said:


> Since ADA is not using signed agreements or release forms like AGA then by all means they do not have copy right to anything.


 
Its a common practice in the states, but i rarely seen elsewhere when i worked in the creative agency world.

It is a gentleman agreement between IAPLC and the contester. Noone will go to the court with this. Still rules are rules.
Personally i would act much harder on other stuff like photoshop things etc. Publicity is always good no matter how this happens.
But negative campaign also good for marketing  just a pr article and everyone talks about it for a week at least.


----------



## ghostsword

viktorlantos said:


> Still rules are rules.


 

Everybody knows the rules.. so they should have stuck to it.. simple as that..

Had my works been on top 300, I would have waited till release them.. simple as that. Top 100? No way I would even post it on facebook or forums.. top 30? Man, not even I would look at it..


----------



## Aquadream

ghostsword said:


> Everybody knows the rules.. so they should have stuck to it.. simple as that..
> 
> Had my works been on top 300, I would have waited till release them.. simple as that. Top 100? No way I would even post it on facebook or forums.. top 30? Man, not even I would look at it..


 It is a common ego problem. Folks too much in a hurry to measure their noodles, get famous, rip glory.
I still don't get why some local Taiwan magazine would matter so much for ADA business? People in other countries have not even heard about that magazine and the entire world is watching Facebook. If I see everything on Facebook I will have zero interest in the NA party. All the mistery veil will be gone for me.


----------



## Aquadream

viktorlantos said:


> Its a common practice in the states, but i rarely seen elsewhere when i worked in the creative agency world.
> 
> It is a gentleman agreement between IAPLC and the contester. Noone will go to the court with this. Still rules are rules.
> Personally i would act much harder on other stuff like photoshop things etc. Publicity is always good no matter how this happens.
> But negative campaign also good for marketing  just a pr article and everyone talks about it for a week at least.


 
Well the gentlemen from Japan have kicked in the as 5 contestants and exactly for what?
I had some second thoughts about my choise not to enter conests anymore. If my last scape got ready in time I would have very likely submitted it to IAPLC despite all. 
This wichhunt have pulled me even further away from all this.
When things like this happen it makes the hobby sad and snobby.
I would certainly not submit to an Iron stick when my work is donated for free.


----------



## Stormy

i feel sorry for our friends who get disqualified, i really am.
all of us work very hard for this contest just hoping to get that recognition at the end of the day, it is sad to see that it was ruined by such a "mistake".

i have a few messages for some of our friends here:

1) For those who get disqualified: there is no shame in this disqualification. Unlike some unethical sportsmen who were banned due to drugs, your disqualification will not reflect badly on your ability in this hobby/contest. in the eyes of the peers, you merely made a mistake by violating the contest's "technical rules" which has no bearing on your ethic or aquascaping skill. We feel sorry for you but there will not be any disrecpectful feeling.

2) For those who condemn the contest or the organizer: Well it is a free contest and we participate (or not participate) with our free will too, nobody is forcing anyone. As with all the other contests, if you decide to participate, you adhere to the rules. PERIOD. If you do not like the rules or do not like the contest, nothing's wrong, just do not participate. Simple as that. This is a contest with subjective judgement, the organizer has been trying to make the contest judgement as "objective" as possible by including 17-18 judges from all over the world, i believe for contest of this nature, there is nothing the participants can ask for more in terms of fairness.

3) For those who has so much concern on whether the Grand Champion's tank has any plants: i have not seen the GC's work nor i know which tank he is submitting this year (there are a few versions on the net already), but one thing for sure, the judges are not blind. If the past works of our GC is of any relevant, i'm sure which ever tank he submitted will be stunning. so just sit back and relax...no point speculating whether he uses any plants.

This is an open forum and everyone is entitled to say anything.
i always read with great interest on all the comments and respect all input regardless i'm agreeable or otherwise. i just hope everyone discuss in good spirit.
critism is definitely okay for me but let's make it a constructive one.

Peace.
Josh


----------



## Tim Harrison

You have to admit it's pretty awesome...I think that perhaps sometimes we all have a tendency to take things a bit too seriously...


----------



## ghostsword

Both your posts make sense. 

I feel sorry for the people that were DQ..


----------



## oddn0ise

*826th*
Been away for a while and just come back to see I made 10th from the UK. Well chuffed!
Not that far behind some of the biggest names in the UK game.

Will try a lot harder for the next one, and not leave it til 2am in the morning to take the shot.


----------

